# Polyuria---watery excessive urine



## LoveBirds (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Whiteface cockatiel, male 9 years old, and he's ALWAYS had polyuria---watery excessive urine. From day 1, he's been tested for various infections, had various blood work done, and even had x-rays. Nothing showed up that would cause his polyuria.

Thinking it might be diet-related, I even changed his regular pelleted food to a rice pelleted food. We also supplement his diet with a small amount of seed. Changing him to the rice diet did not resolve his problem.

Has anyone else had problems like this with their cockatiel? If so, did you ever determine the cause?

Thanks!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a listing of causes.
-----------------------

*Polyuria*…defined as an increase in the quantity of urine produced.

*Polydipsia*…defined as an increase of the water consumed.

The following are conditions associated with polyuria/polydipsia. Use this as a *check-off list *

Excitement or nervousness 

Apparent psychogenic polydipsia

Medications (corticosteriods, diuretics, progesterones)

Toxins (eg, gentamicin) 

Nephrogenic diabetes insipdus, Diabetes insipidus, Diabetes mellitus 

Renal glucosuria

Vitamin A deficiency

Liver disease

Renal disease

Gout

Calcium deficiency

Hyperthyroidism 

Hyperadrenocorticism

Hypervitaminosis D3 

Elevated dietary sodium, and/or magnesium

High dietary fiber

Excess dietary protein 

Excess fruit and vegetable consumption 
----------------------------------

First off is the urine clear or discolored?

What I would suggest is to get him off the pellets and any type of vitamin fortified foods and/or any vitamin supplements. Try to find a *plain seed mix* that has no supplements or fillers in it. In addition some spray millet and fresh veggies/greens if he will eat them. If it is diet related you should see a change after 3-7 days (time to give the body to adjust)


----------



## birdgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

*bradley*

0ur male tiel bradley is drinking more than usual at present. 0n friday hubby took some newspaper from his cage to the vet as it was rather wet, the vet agreed and we have to take him for a blood test, we were told he will be given a whiff of gas first. Bradley is fine in himself but we cant work out why he is drinking extra, he may have diabetes we dont know til we get the results of the blood test. We're getting it sorted early as we never leave our birds if theres a problem


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm going out on a limb here.. but you mentioned your changed your Tiel's pelleted diet to another pelleted diet. Where is his seed and what else do you feed him?

Just saw the tail end of Srtiels' post. I agree on putting seed in that bird's diet.


----------



## birdgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi thanks, bradley has xtravital seed by beaphar and occasionsally as a treat he has ordinary tiel mix, he also has apple spinach broccoli lettuce, its very difficult to get him to eag veg or fruit but we dont give up trying, hes active and chirpy thankfully til we get the blood test results we just wont know, he may have a slight water infection, we are vigilant with our pet birds and believe in nipping things in the bud.


----------



## LoveBirds (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your responses!

My whiteface cockatiel does get cockatiel seed daily ~ about 1+ tsp. He also likes the occasional broccoli, Quinoa, scrambled eggs.

His urine is generally clear, but there is a lot of it. It's rare that he has a normal-looking shaped poop w/ white urates.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I would try to feed him fresh veggies (not ones that have a lot of water), whole grain bread and more seeds more often to see what happens


----------



## birdgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi thanks, a thought came to hubby and me today, bradley has been on anti inflammatory medicine since last april for a bruised shoulder metacam or loxicom, he was on 0.5mg his medicine is now 1.5mg we have to give him a drop literally once a day and we're just wondering if that may be dehydratin g him a bit, we will ask the vet on friday when bradley has his blood test, we've decided not to medicate him today just to see, he doesnt seem to be drinking/weeing as much


----------



## birdgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all bradley went to the vet today for a blood test, the vet said to hubby he'd take him away for 10 mins and would give him a whiff of gas to do a blood test and he'd do his nails whilst he was under, he said he will ring us either tomorrow or monday with the results, i'll keep you all posted. Ive opened the cage up in case he wants to come out tonight we'll leave up to him bless him, hubby asked the vet if his medicine could be linked to excess weeing and we have been asked to medicate bradley every other day instead of every day.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I do believe that metacam can cause kidney problems in dogs and cats, although from what I understand it is better tolerated in avians and other small animals. I know several people who have birds on longterm metacam without problems, but of course you will want to rule that out as a cause of the polyuria. How do his urates look?


----------



## birdgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all good news, our vet rang just now and bradley's blood test doesnt show up any kidney problems, we've been asked to medicate him every other day instead of every day. His poop looks normal greeny colour, its been looking runny as his excessive wee has made his poop look runny, today there's more poop than wee which is good. Thank goodness our vet says bradley's kidneys are ok and he's fine, he was quite sleepy yesterday but that was due to him having a whiff of gas for his blood test, the vet did his nails whilst he was under, thanks all of you for your support, and helpful comments


----------

